# YT star Q&A session with drone cheating wife



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

I didn't see this posted. But the questions asked by the followers gripping. Watch the WW and see the reaction... You all can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll be honest. I could only listen to these two idiots for about 2 minutes and had to shut it off.

He's a special kind of stupid, isn't he?

"If I thought she was going to cheat on me again, I wouldn't be back together with her."

Idiot.

I'm sure he believed that the *FIRST* time around and look where _that_ got him.

But mostly, I just walk away with the gnawing question, who would have sex with EITHER of these people whether they're 'on a break' or not? That is a mystery to me.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> But mostly, I just walk away with the gnawing question, who would have sex with EITHER of these people whether they're 'on a break' or not? That is a mystery to me.


I’d hit either one of them.

OK, just kidding, but TLDW.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So I deleted my response when I saw this. These people are *********s. But at least it makes more sense now, but then almost all the stories of R seem like they have to be a hoaxes to me.

Though it was posted on April 1st so who knows. Again d-bags.


----------

